# quitting smoking group



## repogirl813

ok ladies from the thread where we were looking for support to quit i have opened this group up here as asked by a few people, so hopefully this is what everyone had wanted


----------



## flumpsmummy

ok, ill be the first to post even though i never asked for it .....

im katie 26+6 and ive been smoke free for 2 weeks now :) 

PLEASE CAN I ALSO ADD, IF YOU DONT SMOKE/DONT AGREE WITH SMOKING IN PREGNANCY THEN DO NOT POST/COMMENT IN THIS THREAD, WE ARE DOING OUR BEST TO STOP SMOKING AND DONT NEED TO BE JUDGED AND CRITISISED BY NON-SMOKERS. WE ARE HERE SUPPORTING EACH OTHER.

GOOD LUCK LADIES.XXX


----------



## repogirl813

ty flups i posted this as i had one up in 1st trimester and a few of us decidied to move up as we were getting a lot of negative feedback, even though we set it up to support eachother in quitting. Congrats to you in jumping that hurdle, how did you do and so forth as it may be helpful to those of us in the group!!!!


----------



## Moti

Hi and congrats to everyone. I quit at the beginning of the year so it's been about 11 weeks now. 

Found out I was pregnant around Christmas. Spent the first week just cutting back each day then I just decided what my last pack would be. When that pack was done, I didn't buy anymore. 

It's been tough and I do crave them often. My OH quit as well so he's been a big help.

Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## flumpsmummy

i tried when i first found out i was pregnant around 5-6 weeks, but i failed, i tried again a few weeks later and yet again failed, i managed to cut down from around 18-20 a day (before pregnancy) to 10 a day....... My MW referred me to a stop smoking clinic, and i first went 3 weeks ago, she gave me patches and a inhalator, the first week i still craved the cigarette and had maybe 1-2 a day, the second week i didnt touch a single one and the same this week too, i think i caved in, in the first week because my partner craig smoked and i could smell it on him, and when he stood at the back door the smell drifted through.........

i have to blow in this thing that tells you how much smoke is in your lungs....my results.....

wk1-18
wk2-5
wk3-1

1 is the lowest you can get and is equivalent to a non-smoker.

Craig has now quit smoking aswell, hes on his 3rd day.xx


----------



## repogirl813

that is awsome


----------



## flumpsmummy

i beleve i failed previously because i wasnt ready to do it..... im ready now and need to do it for myself, my unborn baby and my 2 sons.

you should get it in your head about a week before and set a date, and remind yourself that on ........ day i am quitting smoking, tell yourself you dont need the cigarette and they are horrible disgusting little things and your baby will be so much better off without it.

change your routine...... if you used to have a cig first thing as you got up in a morning, do something that you wouldnt usually do, i never ate breakfast and would have a cig with a brew soon as i got up, now i have a brew with some cereal, then i have toast aswell,

if you light up a cig after youve eaten, try having a glass of water and a chewy gum or a choc bar, i never ate a pudding i now occasionally have a pudding, even tho its still eating i feel too full to get up and go for a cig iykwim.

xx


----------



## flumpsmummy

THE HEALTH BENEFITS OF GOING SMOKE FREE.........

TIME STOPPED BENEFITS

20mins blood pressure and pulse return to normal. circulation improves, especially to hands and feet.

8hours Blood oxygen levels increase to normal,and your chances of having a heart attack start to fall.

24hours Carbon monoxide leaves the body. the lungs start to clear out mucus and debris.

48hours Your body is NOW NICOTINE FREE. your sense of smell and taste begins to improve.

72hours Breathing is easier,and your energy levels increase.

2-12wks Circulation improves throughout the body,walking and excercise get easier.

3-9mnths Breathing problems,coughing,shortness of breath and wheezing improve,Lung efficency increased by upto 5-10%.

5yrs Risk of having a heart attack falls to about half that of a smoker.

10yrs Risk of lung cancer falls to around half that of a smoker,risk of heart attack falls to about the same as someone who has never smoked.

HOPE THIS HELPS.

xx


----------



## JWandBump

*I know you asked no1 to post on hear who doesn't smoke but I just wanted to wish you all luck, I know how hard it is.. *


----------



## repogirl813

you're fine jw, and thank you, i never asked nonsmokers to not reply just would rather not have the i'm better than you attitude that some have and again thank you


----------



## My_First

I am now in the third trimester with my first bubs due in two days! I didnt give up totally until around 8/10 weeks. I got help from my Drs, and was put on patches, and went once a week to smoking cessation.

Remember the nicotine replacment items, if you get them from the Dr (UK), they are Free of charge.

I have now been smoke free from 10 weeks, and have a HUGE baby (its estimated at around 9lbs!). It was tough, I was a 20 a day smoker, and was on the patches for 12 weeks.

I feel great now, but still have the odd craving, but no where near as bad as it was. Honestly, they say the first 6 weeks is the hardest, and it is, but its acheivable. Its about taking yourself out of situations that you would associate with smoking. Most really is habit!

Good luck to you all, you can do it!


----------



## flumpsmummy

JWandBump said:


> *I know you asked no1 to post on hear who doesn't smoke but I just wanted to wish you all luck, I know how hard it is.. *

that is very nice thank you, if non-smokers are wanting to wish us luck (like yourself) then im fine with that, its the ones that critise us that i dont want posting,like repogirl said the ones with the im better then you attitude.xx


----------



## Lauki

I have now been cigarette free for about 6 months and I know how hard it is. I agree with that it's nearly impossible to quit smoking unless you're really ready for it and really want it! I've tried to quit numerous times before but I would always fall back as I still wanted to smoke. Also having your partner smoke too is a huge burden.

About 6 months ago I really felt the urge quitting and a few weeks after I found out I was pregnant. My husband has since then quit too which has been a huge help and I feel a lot better now physically!

I want to wish all you ladies the best of luck and strenght and that you may get through this relatively easy :). It's a difficult road, but certainly worth it!!!

:hugs:


----------



## tjayne07

Nice to see some ladies posting:thumbup:
As i meantioned in earlier thread about quitting smoking,i have now been smoke free for 3 whole days:happydance:

and i feel so much better now,all the times i have tried before,i have given in everytime,but this time,i am determined not to give in,i will use up my patches,and will not touch another ciggy again,even though its hard as mum,sis,MIL and dh all smoke,i send dh outside and he has to spray himself before he comes in,silly i know,but after so long of not having cig,you begin to realise just how badly they make you smell:sick:

But i am putting every bit of will power i have into not ever touching one again,and i am doing it for my family,so i can watch them grow up,and have kids of their own,and be able to run around and play with my kids,not stop within 30seconds while i catch my my breath

I hope all ladies,trying to quit,or cut down to eventually quit,will ask advice,knowing that the ladies on this thread will help them as much as we possibly can:hugs:
Stopping smoking can be done,its not easy,but it is possible:thumbup:


----------



## PinkP

Hi Girls!!!

Just wanted to wish you luck x x 

I quit about 2 weeks after finding out I was pregnant . . and it was HARD . . some days I still wake up saying 'oh i CANT smoke' rather than not WANTING to, but I am trying so hard everyday and haven't given in yet.

It's not easy, so don't be hard on yourself - do your best, remember WHY you're doing it and eat LOTS of fruit & drink LOTS of water - it's helping me :) :)


Post up how you're all getting on, nobody's going to judge here . .

Be proud of yourself x x


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Hey ladies, 

I quit when I was 9 weeks.. and OMG, it was hard. I had quit for like 7 years before that and just dropped them but while I was pregnant I struggled more.. maybe the hormones, I have no idea. 

Point is I did and it's been 20 weeks or so. OH still smokes and sometimes I want to take a drag but I know that will just start it all over again. 

Congrats to those that have quit and good luck to those who are still trying. I know you can do it!


----------



## Jewls

I had been reading the previous posts and i really am glad someone had the guts to post about smoking on here i am struggling to quit and i feel so guilty... i tried to give up last year before i got pregnant and i honestly had such a bad time... i was constantly crying and so angry i dont think ive ever felt stress like that EVER me and DH couldnt even be in the same room as each other... now im pregnant and i keep remembering how i felt and im scared of going through that again it was such a horrible time....
at the same time i feel guilty ever time i smoke... i have cut down and im hoping to slowly stop but im worried what the stress of quitting cold turkey would do to my baby ( and i know what smoking will do also)
i just feel stuck :( 
glad that there is now a place on here where people know excatly how it feels
x


----------



## repogirl813

Jewls said:


> I had been reading the previous posts and i really am glad someone had the guts to post about smoking on here i am struggling to quit and i feel so guilty... i tried to give up last year before i got pregnant and i honestly had such a bad time... i was constantly crying and so angry i dont think ive ever felt stress like that EVER me and DH couldnt even be in the same room as each other... now im pregnant and i keep remembering how i felt and im scared of going through that again it was such a horrible time....
> at the same time i feel guilty ever time i smoke... i have cut down and im hoping to slowly stop but im worried what the stress of quitting cold turkey would do to my baby ( and i know what smoking will do also)
> i just feel stuck :(
> glad that there is now a place on here where people know excatly how it feels
> x




hey jewels just remember you're not alone!!! we are here any time you wanna talk and there is a bunch more of us as soon as i get them on here from another post i had, i moved it here as i had it in 1st trimester and thought we get ideas on how other pregnant women did it if i just put it in a general pregnancy group


----------



## Jewls

how do i find this group? im normally only in first trimester so not sure how i can locate it to keep in touch?


----------



## repogirl813

up at top click on thread tools and you can subscribe to this threaf and when you clivk on user cp if anyonr has wrote anything it will tell you there


----------



## MissFox

Also the little down arrow next to the thread name in UserCP will take you to the last post you read/first one you haven't read. 

Good luck ladies!!! 
I watched my mom quit when she was pregnant with my little brother and it was so difficult for her. I wish you all the best of luck with quitting!!! And you're all doing a great job for even trying! 
:flower:


----------



## giggly_gurl88

Glad I found the new spot ladies!! I have not quit yet but honestly everyday that I smoke it makes me feel more and more sick to my stomach!! It is sooo hard for me to quit though. I am not smoking much.. a few a day. Mostly when DH and I are going at it about something... we are constantly fighting...we do not agree on anything.. it is sooo terrible. I worry what the stress from constantly fighting/yelling/screaming at each other is doing to the baby... anyhow.. goodluck to everyone and congrats to those who have managed to quit/cut wayyy back!!


----------



## repogirl813

I have not quit yet giggly keep setting days and then all hell breaks lose. I really hope you and dh can start getting along a bit better, it's hard to have that to handle too


----------



## flumpsmummy

none of you have to feel bad about not quitting 'yet', we all go through this stage of feeling the guilt and the pressure, you feel like evryones beedy little eyes are on you when you light up and you think that their thinking ''oh look at her how can she smoke when shes pregnant'' we all feel like that and at least youre all here trying to do whats best and trying to give up, unlike some people you see at 9months who stand outside a pub with a fag in one hand and a pint of beer in the other, who seem like they arnt bothered about quitting at all.

you will not be judged in here, we are all in the same boat or have been and we all can offer some kind of support.xx


----------



## Elegentric

Good Luck ladies. Tomorrow I will be 3 weeks smoke free! When I found out I was pregnant, I started cutting down from 1/2 a pack a day to 1-2 cigarettes a day. I was finally able to give it up the day before I hit 13 weeks. I knew I really wanted to quit before the second trimester, and I did. It is hard but getting easier every day. Just keep trying and don't beat yourself up if you have a few set backs, just try again :)


----------



## Mrshoffie

Hi all,

Good luck to all of you who are in the early days of quitting!
I started trying to give up when I nfound out I was 6 weeks pregnant last august, relied heavily on patches, bottles of water and an inhalator. As a 20+ per day smoker I found it really hard! For 1st two weeks just smoked 2 per day, then gave up entirely. But relied on patches till January.

But feel so much better for it, and hubby has given up too!

Take it one day at a time and remind yourself how much better you will feel afterwards.

xx


----------



## katrina1987

Hi, I was posting in the first trimester but got a buit nasty so stop posting. I have cut down from 10-15 a day to 4-5 a day but in all honesty I have such bad sickness its actually helping me to stop more and more. Its a hard thing to stop when you have smoked for years plus I think people also forget that its an addiction, rather then just for fun, good luck to all the ladies trying to quit and just do your best and ignore what people say or think x


----------



## flumpsmummy

katrina1987 said:


> Hi, I was posting in the first trimester but got a buit nasty so stop posting. I have cut down from 10-15 a day to 4-5 a day but in all honesty I have such bad sickness its actually helping me to stop more and more. Its a hard thing to stop when you have smoked for years plus I think people also forget that its an addiction, rather then just for fun, good luck to all the ladies trying to quit and just do your best and ignore what people say or think x

hello and welcome, good for you on trying to quit, you will get there eventually, so keep it up.xx


----------



## MizzDeeDee

giggly_gurl88 said:


> Glad I found the new spot ladies!! I have not quit yet but honestly everyday that I smoke it makes me feel more and more sick to my stomach!! It is sooo hard for me to quit though. I am not smoking much.. a few a day. Mostly when DH and I are going at it about something... we are constantly fighting...we do not agree on anything.. it is sooo terrible. I worry what the stress from constantly fighting/yelling/screaming at each other is doing to the baby... anyhow.. goodluck to everyone and congrats to those who have managed to quit/cut wayyy back!!

This was kinda the issue that I had to.. not him and I, but stressful situations that caused me to smoke and I think the hormones don't help with getting stressed, which makes you want to smoke.. ugly, vicious cycle. 

What I did was I set up a goal. I was determined that I would quit before the 1st trimester. I knew that the risks got a little worse with each trimester... so I set up that I would quit by a certain time, and if I remember right I set up a week to quit too... and I did it. It took that though to quit.. I had to make a plan and follow a goal. I don't know if that will work for you or not- just telling you what worked for me. 

I hope this helps. Good luck. You can do this.


----------



## elsmogro

im sooo glad i found this thread, i used to smoke alot but have cut down to between 2-10 in a whole week. The thing that annoys me the most about myself is that i go all day at work without smoking, sometimes days without even having a drag then ill be with a friend or someone that smokes and i end up having one or more. I ended up buying a packet of 10 last night as i had a massive argument with my housemate yet again and under loads of stress etc etc (pretty much going to be moving in with my parents of sunday as i cant take living with my theif of a housemate anymore, plus working full time and needing to pack etc) I smoked one as soon as i got them due to the fact i was shaken up and upset, but i had another one before i went to bed just because i could!!! grrr i anger myself sometimes!!!

its pretty hards aswell because of course i feel guilty when i smoke but i have alot of friends and family that smoked all the way through there pregnancies and are saying not to worry about it because ive cut down so much. I always tell them that i want to not smoke at all and im not happy with myself even when i have the odd one.

hopefully ill be able to kick the habit soon as its ovious im not adicted so much to the nicotine as much as the actual act of having a cigarette....does that make sense lol.

well wish me luck, ill be wishing you all luck in your quitting attempts <3 xxx


----------



## flumpsmummy

elsmogro said:


> im sooo glad i found this thread, i used to smoke alot but have cut down to between 2-10 in a whole week. The thing that annoys me the most about myself is that i go all day at work without smoking, sometimes days without even having a drag then ill be with a friend or someone that smokes and i end up having one or more. I ended up buying a packet of 10 last night as i had a massive argument with my housemate yet again and under loads of stress etc etc (pretty much going to be moving in with my parents of sunday as i cant take living with my theif of a housemate anymore, plus working full time and needing to pack etc) I smoked one as soon as i got them due to the fact i was shaken up and upset, but i had another one before i went to bed just because i could!!! grrr i anger myself sometimes!!!
> 
> its pretty hards aswell because of course i feel guilty when i smoke but i have alot of friends and family that smoked all the way through there pregnancies and are saying not to worry about it because ive cut down so much. I always tell them that i want to not smoke at all and im not happy with myself even when i have the odd one.
> 
> hopefully ill be able to kick the habit soon as its ovious im not adicted so much to the nicotine as much as the actual act of having a cigarette....does that make sense lol.
> 
> well wish me luck, ill be wishing you all luck in your quitting attempts <3 xxx

good luck we are all here if you need the support, i also found that when i tried before, when i was with my friends or family which smoke then i was more likely to have one, thats why i have changed my routine, i have told people politley that if they dont see me much then thats the reason why, i dont want to be tempted in my early stages cos i know i will fail, if theyre your ''real'' friends they will understand this and as sson as you are ready too you can pick up where you left off without them been ''funny'' with you.

just come across this site it may help some of you, 

https://smokefree.nhs.uk/smoking-and-pregnancy/


----------



## repogirl813

I am soo glad I started this thread!!! All this support for everyone with this struggle is great! % myself am still on my stepdown plan but in my plan it includes being smokefree by this sunday!!!


----------



## elsmogro

thanks flumpsmummy ^_6 its going to get alot harder as im moving in with my parents on sunday, ill be fine though, ill be so worn out after work and travelling the 2 hours home on the bus it will be tea, bath then bed everyday ^_^

im already taking the step to not buy anymore and twll people not to give me any no matter how much i plead and beg lol. 

ill keep everyone updated on this thread and hope everyone else will do the same :)


----------



## tjayne07

How are all you ladies doing and feeling?
I have been smoke free now for 2 weeks:happydance:
and i feel so much better about it

hope to hear from you all soon x


----------



## repogirl813

great job tasha that is awsome!!!!

asm haven't got past the last step yet


----------



## HungryHippo

Hey Ladies, just wanted to pop in and congratulate you all for trying so hard. When I got my bfp I had been smoking a pack/day for 15 years. There were only a few times when I cut down quite a bit. Neither my DH nor family smoke. I was the oddball with the nasty habit. Some how, I found the strength to quit after my bfp. (I think it might have helped that I had zero people in my life who smoked or supported my smoking.) 

Anyway, I wanted to post something else on the subject. A dear friend of mine who's older passed on some great advice. She's also a smoker and quit while she was pregnant. BUT, as soon as she got home from the hospital the first thing she did was light up. And that was that...habit firmly back in place. She advised me to do everything in my power not to light back up when I got back home with the baby. I'm not the kind to wax poetic - but her advice has really stuck with me. If you think it's hard to quit for your unborn child - how easy could it be to light back up after the baby is here? Probably super easy! I'm not sayin' it won't be me - but now I have a new challenge. :)

So you gals keep up the good work and if you have to re-start this thread 10 times because of the negative nitwits then DO IT!


----------



## trish123

Hi sorry for gate crashing but this thread is just what i need! im pregnant with my third and although i quit very easily with my first two am finding it a little harder to pack in straight away as i have a 3 year old driving me round the bend!!!:)) im not a huge smoker so i have that to my advantage but its knowing that when your not pregnant you can choose and please yourself to when you have a ciggarette. Im smoking about 2 a day now, but having little bits here and there,,,and im becoming so narky its unbearable! just the slightest little things are winding me up and i keep telling myself surley getting over stressed is doing the baby more harm than good than quitting altogether but i know thats just the little nicotine man in my head lol!!


----------



## repogirl813

yes trish that little nicotine man is in there and he is evil!!!!! We can all do this, i feel like a failure sometimes because i keep setting a date and then just can't get through it but i will for my health and my babies health!! The nurse says just keep cutting down and be down before i get out of the first trimester and that will be the best step i can take, they dont do patches and stuff because i have cut myself down soo much on my own.


----------



## Keza

Well done to everyone who has given up smoking. I stopped smoking on the 28th of feb at 28 weeks pregnant


----------



## xolily

i quit on no smoking day :flower: didn't know it was no smoking day, had just chose that day to stop! so about a month now i think.. doesn't bother me tbh! i enjoy smoking and think every now and then that i could do wth a cig.. but i don't need it x


----------



## kelandlu

.


----------



## hot tea

Good luck, I quit smoking pretty early on. It feels great!


----------



## k8y

Hope your all going ok with your quitting, keep up the good work :)


----------



## mummyto3

im 18 weeks an dsrill smoking :( i really wanan quit but drs and mw keep refering me to stop smoking and that as far a si get no help is ever offere :( i did cut don but graduly crep back up :(


----------



## MonstHer

Hello everyone. I've been an off and on smoker since I was 12.

the day I found out I was pregnant when when I had my last cigarrette.
so, I'll be three weeks smoke free this thursday. 
I had tried to quit several times before that but did not truly care about myself I think.
The child is worth it though. I will not smoke again. 
How many people in here had mothers or parents who smoked around them when they were children? think of that. that's what I did. I will not be weak.
And you are strong enough too.


----------



## mummyto3

me hun every1 in my family smokes when i eventully quit ill be the only non smoker wich i think makes it harder :(


----------



## Mabythistime

Just a big well done to all the ladies here. Not only the ones who succeeded, but all of you tyring as well. Its very very very hard and I take my hat off to you all. 

(I quit when I decided to TTC - and it was the hardest decision ever, but after 8 months smoke free, it is worth it)

WISHING YOU ONLY THE BEST


----------



## hoptingfor3

Can I join this group? I found out I was pregnant on March 31, and I am STILL trying to kick the habit. I have gone from about a pack (20) a day, to 5-6 a day. I thought that I would be able to just lay them down when I got my BFP, but that hasn't happened. I am hoping after I get to see LO whenever my ultrasound might be, that I can stop then.

It feels good to know that I am not alone.


----------



## repogirl813

hoptingfor3 said:


> Can I join this group? I found out I was pregnant on March 31, and I am STILL trying to kick the habit. I have gone from about a pack (20) a day, to 5-6 a day. I thought that I would be able to just lay them down when I got my BFP, but that hasn't happened. I am hoping after I get to see LO whenever my ultrasound might be, that I can stop then.
> 
> It feels good to know that I am not alone.



absolutely we are all here for support some have managed to quit and others, like myself are still trying!!! Anytime your stressed or wanna chat we are here


----------



## Hevn

Hi Ladies, well done to all of you that have managed to quit smoking and Good Luck to all those trying. I am currently trying also, been smoking for around 11 years 20+ a day, on my second week now and down to between 2-5 a day. Hoping soon I can break the habit all together. This is my second pregnancy, I didn't smoke at all during my first pregnancy because before I even found out I was preg, smoking, the smell ect was making me physically sick.


----------



## miss cakes

i been smoking well over 20 a day since i was ten and when i found out i was pregnant i cut down and stopped for a bit but then caved and started again so im smoking again will i ever stop pissing smoking!!! i feel so guilty about it all the time but it dosent stop me doing it i havent got an addictive personality i can take or leave anything else except fags they are my bloody vice!!!!! i tried patches and ended up smoking whilst having a patch on so that was no good i tried the gum which made me puke then go and have a fag blah!!! feel like its so stressful that rather than try and force myself to quit ive just cut down which the midwife suggested but i still feel terrible about it :(


----------



## Elveneye

Hi,

I'm quitting today. Have thought about it for a good week or so, and felt increasingly guilty and ashamed every time I've lit one up. So this is the day I'll kick the nicotine man up the arse - again. I already quit for a few months once, last winter when I realised I was pregnant but when it miscarried it all went down the drain. I was so disappointed, sad and angry that I just couldn't not smoke anymore.
And I kept on smoking, only 5 or less a day though, all the way until now. I'm 20 weeks pregnant, tomorrow is my big gender scan and I've promised to myself not to smoke on that day - or after.
I smoked throughout my first pregnancy and had a wee daughter on 33 weeks. I've always thought she was premature because of my smoking.. And I'm so scared it'll happen with this baby too, so I absolutely have to quit. Now, before it's too late. I mean, better late than never yeah?

Oh god I feel like a monster now that I wrote this all down, on black and white.

Anyway.. Smoke-free day number 1 starts here. Wish me luck. I can do it, we all can.


----------



## flumpsmummy

Elveneye said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm quitting today. Have thought about it for a good week or so, and felt increasingly guilty and ashamed every time I've lit one up. So this is the day I'll kick the nicotine man up the arse - again. I already quit for a few months once, last winter when I realised I was pregnant but when it miscarried it all went down the drain. I was so disappointed, sad and angry that I just couldn't not smoke anymore.
> And I kept on smoking, only 5 or less a day though, all the way until now. I'm 20 weeks pregnant, tomorrow is my big gender scan and I've promised to myself not to smoke on that day - or after.
> I smoked throughout my first pregnancy and had a wee daughter on 33 weeks. I've always thought she was premature because of my smoking.. And I'm so scared it'll happen with this baby too, so I absolutely have to quit. Now, before it's too late. I mean, better late than never yeah?
> 
> Oh god I feel like a monster now that I wrote this all down, on black and white.
> 
> Anyway.. Smoke-free day number 1 starts here. Wish me luck. I can do it, we all can.

good luck for quitting today and hope the scan goes well,xx

well ladies, ive caved, ive had a few now and again in the last week so now have to start again, im really disapointed in myself, i thought i had cracked it this time. ah well must try harder.xx


----------



## hoptingfor3

Don't beat yourself up over it. You are doing the best you can. That's all anyone can ask of you. :hugs:


----------



## tjayne07

your all doing so well ladies!!!
its been 5 weeks tomorrow since ive had a puff on a fag :happydance:
and i havnt felt the urge to have one since.
keep it up ladies,even if you have one a day to help you cut down,its still better than 15+ a day for your baby :hugs:
you can do it,its not easy,but you can do it,and we are all behind you :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Well done ladies :)


----------



## elsmogro

Aw man i was doing so well but with all the stress of having to move in with my parents after living with my theiving housemate and other crap i got bad again. I feel bad everytme i smoke, its not that i need it cause i can go days without one then the hait sneaks back in RAWR!! Ive been bad today, smoked 2 :( just split from the FOB aswell so its hard work ut im determind to do it!!!! Cut down loads though, gone from 10 a day back down to 2 maybe 3 every few days so im getting there. Just got this last final hurdle to go before i kick them so focussing on lil one should help <3 thanks for the support everyone and good luck to everyon going through this war on ciggies with me xxx


----------



## repogirl813

ok today will be day 1 without one was told yesterday I have a subcronic hematoma at the placenta and though smoking didn't cause it will make it worse so I am done with them!!!


----------



## Vicvicx

Hi ladies, :hi: just wanted to pop in and say well done to everyone. God I know how hard it is!! :wacko:

Hey Repo, I seen your news on the other thread. So sorry to hear about that but I'm sure all will be just fine :hugs:

Think it is great you have almost turned it into a positive and used it as the push you need to kick nicotine's butt!! :haha:

I am now on day 6 smoke free and to be honest, I'm still climbing the walls. I feel like I could cave any minute ](*,)[-o&lt; I can hang in there.

I have been using the nicorette inhalator, tho not sure it has helped much. I know they are not recommended but I have only been changing the cartridge once a day instead of the 6-10 they advise.


----------



## repogirl813

alright vix you can do it


----------



## jewelscat

Congrats to all you ladies who have quit and are trying to quit. I have not had a smoke in 3 days and it is hard. I'm trying my best to stay positive and tell myself its a good thing. I just hope the itch isn't putting stress on the baby. My doctor had said she would rather see me use the patch instead of smoking so I am on the lowest patch possible but it doesn't really be seeming to take the edge off. Hopefully this passes soon before I start pulling hair out lol.


----------



## katrina1987

I posted on hear a couple of weeks a go. I am now down to a min of 4a day. But it sounds selfish but I don't want to quit for my own selfish reasons as I enjoy it and it's my one thing I do plus am struggling but then I do for the health of my baby. It's so hard and difficult, I didn't quit with my first I got down to the same as where I am now and he turned out perfectly healthy, good weight and no problems. Ahhh Im going to tear my hair out. Any advise


----------



## Nikki1120

Hiya girls, I stopped smoking at 10 weeks or there about, and dear god it was so hard, still getting the cravings now, well done to all the girls still trying and who have managed to quit! Keep it up, even if you've just cut down, it's one step further to becoming a non smoker! ;)


----------



## Becyboo__x

Oh im so happy to see this thread i never feelt okay to say anything
because everyone takes it so badly and judges :(
With DS i found out at 8 weeks and i basically only had a few after
finding out then i stopped completely .. don't know how! ..
but then after he was a few months old i started again, which
maybe wasn't the best idea but im still smoking now BUT im not
a heavy smoker i smoke around 5 a day, everytime i run out i 
say to my self thats it im not going to buy anymore im going to quit
but i guess going cold turkey is the worst thing unless i got patchs
or something to help :dohh: im 4 weeks now and i caved today and 
brought some more :dohh: im struggling with morning and night i just
always want 1 before bed and when i get with with a cuppa :nope: 

I think this time im going to find it hard but i know i can do it 
its just doing it and sticking to it but it also means OH is going
to have to stop too because i can't have him smoking around me
or me smelling it cause itll make me want one :dohh:


----------



## elsmogro

ive been going well, 1 cig yesterday and 0 today :D long way to go but its a start ^_^


----------



## somebody

It is just so hard to give up.

I've cut down a lot but its the first in the morning if I don't have it with my coffee I can't go to the loo and then I get constipated. Its almost catch 22. I've cut down from 20 + to about 4 - 6 and am still working on cutting that down. 

One question thou I know we shouldn't smoke but what do you think is better (wrong choice of words) Having 1 whole ciggie every few hours. Or having one or two drags on a ciggie more often.


----------



## Tantan

Hi and thanks for starting this thread. I'm hoping to give up smoking tomorrow. Cutting down and going on to lighter smokes hasn't worked for me so I'm just going to try and go cold turkey. I'm finding it the more people say to me that I really should give up (and I agree with them) the more I want to light up. My GP gave me some of the nicoret tabs and I have tried them over the last week but they are really fowl. But I'm going to try and go with out anything tomorrow and have the tabs as back up. Fingers crossed I don't cave in.

Well done to everyone who has quit and good luck to everyone who are trying.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Theres a new nicorette mist out has anyone seen it? i saw it advertise on tele and looked like up online its not cheap but i imagine it helps! not sure itll taste nice but if i can't totally give up i shall be trying that if its safe to use in pregnancy that is.. 

everytime you crave a one you spray the mist in your mouth and its ment to help you resist :) im still smoking 5 a day but im trying to cutt down as much as poss hopefully will stop altogether like with DS .. i just find it hard like others have said in mornings thats thw worst time


----------



## elsmogro

ive got to about a half a day, its stupid just always end up caving just that once then i smoke half, relise it tastes gross and makes me feel ill then chuck it away. I can totally see im not adicted to the nicotine anymore its the bloody habit  x


----------



## kiki04

I found out I was pg at 5 weeks. I quit cold turkey at 6.5 weeks so to say. Since then, and I am now 13 weeks I have had a few here and there. In like 7 weeks I have had maybe 6-7 cigarettes. I dont think thats doing too bad!


----------



## tassiemum

I just wanted to wish everyone good luck! I quit during my first pregnancy and I know its basically torture! Theres all the wanting to do good but feeling so so guilty for slip ups. I think you are all doing great and even if you only cut down its still good. 
I hate how people who smoke are judged so much, its not like you're out smoking crack or something!
I started smoking again about 4 months after my baby was born, please ladies dont be dumb like me and start up again. I used champix to quit 6 months before this preg and I dont even feel like them, they make me sick! 
I just wanted to let you all know that youre doing well, I see so many posts that you guys are guilty etc, well dont be =)


----------



## msflowerfairy

Becyboo__x said:


> Theres a new nicorette mist out has anyone seen it? i saw it advertise on tele and looked like up online its not cheap but i imagine it helps! not sure itll taste nice but if i can't totally give up i shall be trying that if its safe to use in pregnancy that is..
> 
> everytime you crave a one you spray the mist in your mouth and its ment to help you resist :) im still smoking 5 a day but im trying to cutt down as much as poss hopefully will stop altogether like with DS .. i just find it hard like others have said in mornings thats thw worst time

The spray is £12 in Asda, not too bad considering the price of other NRT, and cigs. 
I am trying to give up, and am using the spray to replace a couple of cigs a day, as i can't give up cold turkey, i am crap i admit it LOL!

The spray really does work, it takes the craving away, but it does taste minging!
Once you have sprayed, don't swallow for a couple of moments to give it chance to work.
I guess it also has to be better than the patch as it isn't a constant flow of nicotene going into your body, you only take it when you need it.


----------



## hisgirl

I quit the day we found out. finished my pack and didnt buy more. I know its bad for baby and all that, but honestly, I quit because the thought of my OH catching me smoking with his baby in me is awful. I feel like Id be saying, that Im only going to do some of the things that are best for our baby. Doesnt seem right. That said, its been a week and I still have cravings. :(


----------



## Tantan

Well I still haven't quit and I must admit I feel so guilty. I'm after buying the nicotinell gum so hopefull it will work.


----------



## sindraadi

If I could do it so can anyone Imanaged to give up smoking as soon as I got pregnant YES it was hard but the thought of my baby smoking was worse all that rubbish about how stress is worse for the baby is a poor excuse If u really want to give up do it and stop making poor excuses like only having one or my mum smoked when I was pregnant and it never did me any harm There is proof that smoking causes harm to unborn babies.


----------



## katrina1987

I decided today was my quit day, I had half a cigarette at 7am this morning because I forgot! But since then nothing, its now 9.25am and I am a growchy cow but I think im doing well if I can make it to tomorrow im on the right path. Im going to bed in a min so I don't keep feeling I want one or need one


----------



## repogirl813

good luck katrina


----------



## katrina1987

Well its now 12.28 day 2 and no cigarettes. I am having my patients tested, my little boy is being a nightmare, he is clearly tired and needs a nap and has been screaming for the last 2hours, I keep eating and also have stayed on hear to take my mind off the cigarettes!!!! My OH accidentally left a pack of 10 mayfair hear sealed and they keep looking at me but I think I am doing well so far, its bloody hard I know the cigarette won't make my DS stop crying or go to sleep but in my mind it does lol, ahhhhh


----------



## Sofiekirsten

OMG I am so happy I found this thread!!!

:happydance:

So this is attempt #9 during this pregnancy for me (I know it's alot!)

Tomorrow I will be on Day 6 smoke free and this is the longest I have been off cigerettes.

I have made a quit smoking journal aswell in the general journal's section.....Link in my signiture if anyone would like to stalk!

Good Luck to everyone!

:flower:


----------



## katrina1987

Day 3, yesterday was really stressful and hard. I was so anxious and ratty and ate so much rubbish lol. I haven't given into my craven or need for it and am very pleased with myself. OH did it again this morning left his cigarettes hear and I even said to him have you got everything. I don't mind him still smoking because he is helping and being supportive in other ways. I am avoiding MIL as she will try and get me to have a cigarette and have also not had my mum or stepdad round as they smoke a lot, even though our house is strictly non smoking so they would have to go outside its still a temptation in the early days. I have just got to try and be less snappy with my OH, but I think he understands. Well we will see what today brings and how I get on, should be interesting


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I'm so proud, today marks month number 5 of no smoking :) 
I think I have done really well considering I smoked 20 a day up until I found out I was expecting, I then cut down to around 4 a day until January when I completely stopped. I found out I was pregnant on the 23rd of november, I stopped smoking completely on the 8th of January. I had no help or support from anyone, my dad, my OH, my siblings, all my friends and my college friends smoke. I didn't use any form of nicotine 'alternative' :)
Proud smoke free mummy! 
It can be done ladies, the more support the better but even if you feel like your on your own it is still possible! Good luck :) :flower:


----------



## katrina1987

EllaAndLyla said:


> I'm so proud, today marks month number 5 of no smoking :)
> I think I have done really well considering I smoked 20 a day up until I found out I was expecting, I then cut down to around 4 a day until January when I completely stopped. I found out I was pregnant on the 23rd of november, I stopped smoking completely on the 8th of January. I had no help or support from anyone, my dad, my OH, my siblings, all my friends and my college friends smoke. I didn't use any form of nicotine 'alternative' :)
> Proud smoke free mummy!
> It can be done ladies, the more support the better but even if you feel like your on your own it is still possible! Good luck :) :flower:

Well done you have done fab, I thought I was doing well on day 3 lol. It's the longest I have gone without smoking since I was 15/16. Your lucky you have some many supportive people I just phoned my mum for a chat and she said if I was going to be stroppy on the phone just to give up and have a fag and stop moaning, I said thats great support, Im desp for a fag and she really hasn't helped lol. I don't get her at times. My OH has been very supportive though


----------



## EllaAndLyla

katrina1987 said:


> Well done you have done fab, I thought I was doing well on day 3 lol. It's the longest I have gone without smoking since I was 15/16. Your lucky you have some many supportive people I just phoned my mum for a chat and she said if I was going to be stroppy on the phone just to give up and have a fag and stop moaning, I said thats great support, Im desp for a fag and she really hasn't helped lol. I don't get her at times. My OH has been very supportive though

I think for some people its harder than others, i found it quite easy even though i smoked around 20+ a day for a good 6 years so i was pretty dependent on them, and i felt more like people were forcing me to quit than me actually wanting to myself (obviously i would do anything to make sure LO is as healthy as possible but with 10 or so people all nagging at once kind of puts pressure on you!)!! i tend to get really cranky and moody, especially with OH if he lights one up near me. the smell makes me feel sick now! lol. 
Day 3 is good, any day is good without one, just by cutting down is good!! don't let anyone tell you its not because it is!!! :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

its been 7 months smoke free today :):wohoo:


----------



## Diamonddust

I'vbe just read the whole thread and I feel so much better, all of your are doing so well and you should be so proud! 

I am having trouble giving up, I want to but so much has been going on recently I find it so hard, I am ttc #1 I tried Champix a few months back and they didnt help, i'm hopeful I will be able to kick the habbit soom my oh is a nightmare and constantly on at me to quit! good luck to you all x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Whoop I have been smoke free for a week today!

:happydance:


----------



## Sarah24

Well done to everyone that's smoke free (whoop!) have been trying to quit for a week now, I feel awful as I'm heading into 11 weeks and I aimed to quit completely straight away. Quit day yesterday ended badly as my mood swings took a turn for the worst, it was the only thing there to stop me going hysterical. 

My midwife mentioned that nicotine replacements are free during pregnancy but how do I get hold of them?? They haven't given me my maternity exemption card yet (again, don't know how to get it) do I just ask her? Go to the pharmacy? Things are so expensive : (


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Sarah24 said:


> Well done to everyone that's smoke free (whoop!) have been trying to quit for a week now, I feel awful as I'm heading into 11 weeks and I aimed to quit completely straight away. Quit day yesterday ended badly as my mood swings took a turn for the worst, it was the only thing there to stop me going hysterical.
> 
> My midwife mentioned that nicotine replacements are free during pregnancy but how do I get hold of them?? They haven't given me my maternity exemption card yet (again, don't know how to get it) do I just ask her? Go to the pharmacy? Things are so expensive : (

Hi Sarah,

I am on nicotine replacement therapy aswell.....

Just tell you midwife that you are trying to quit and would like to know what she would suggest out of the products you can use.

Same with the maternity exemption card just ask her to give you the form for it and then you send it off


----------



## katrina1987

All of you can do, its's not easy admitadly. I have been smoking since I was 15/16 and im 24, so 8years of smoking, this is very hard and you do need people to be really supportive. Otherwise it just doesn't work, goodluck you will all do it in your own time


----------



## giggly_gurl88

I am not doing so well quitting.. i have cut back a lot and i am aiming to quit every day. I dont understand why I cant do it because i want to do it and even the smell and taste are nasty to me. I will get there though..i know I will!! Congrats to all you ladies who have quit!!


----------



## repogirl813

giggly don't beat yourself up over it, you have cut back which is better than continuing on as if you don't care! You will get there just keep fighting for it


----------



## Tantan

Its only 3 hours since my last smoke and I am struggling. Even the patch isn't helping.


----------



## elsmogro

PHEW!! ive finally done it!!
What helped me was watching a thing on the news saying that the area i live in was the highest in the country for smoking in pregnancy and the risks to baby and still births etc. Also hearing about the effects on the placenta (makes it pale in colour and hard :S)
So i decided i saw that for a reason and had to sort myself out so havent had a drag of a cig since :D everytime i crave for one or get tempted i just imagine blowing smoke in my babies face and it helps.
hope everyone is doing ok and you will get there in the end <3 just do your best xxxx


----------



## NuKe

I'm still smoking :cry: i need help


----------



## Sofiekirsten

NuKe said:


> I'm still smoking :cry: i need help

Don't stress over it.

Best advice is don't stop trying to give up....

I am on my 9th attempt during this pregnancy and I haven't touched one for 2 weeks now!

You can do it!

:flower:


----------



## flumpsmummy

well girls, been a while since i posted in here, but im back, i caved in a good few weeks back and have tried and failed so many times since then, well today is my 1st attempt of quitting again, i havnt had one all day, and im determined its for good this time.

keep up the good work ladies and those who still are smoking dont give up on giving up, we can all do it with a little help.xx


----------



## hoptingfor3

Today is day one for me also. I have "quit" about 6-7 times so far this pregnancy. I know this sounds horrible but my motivation for quitting is to be "better" than my sister in law who is currently still smoking. I guess its just my competitive side. I thought that it would be so much easier than this, but now that I am pretty sure I have felt some fluttery movements, I can't handle the guilt! I am 4 hours away from having made it 24 hours!


----------



## whit.

You can do it, ladies! I'm a non-smoker myself, but my OH was a smoker. He tried to quit when we found out I was pregnant, but ended up smoking again because of stress. One night laying in bed he started crying - and I was clueless as to why. (I thought the worst - like he was going to tell me he had cheated LOL) Finally he told me that he wanted to be around for me and Sophia and he was quitting - and he did! You have to really want to do it for yourself, not anyone telling you that you have to do it. Everytime you want one try to get on here and read this thread - you have lots of hot mama's and bumps cheering you all on!


----------



## flumpsmummy

whit- it is really nice of you as a non smoker to be here offering your support, thank you.xx


----------



## Mummytofour

Well done to all the ladies who have managed to quit and big hugs and cyber support to all those still trying.:thumbup::hugs:

I have been smoke free for nearly 5 months now thanks to the e-cig off amazon. Patches just don't work for me as I needed the "hand to mouth" habit to be substituted with something other than food!:blush:

It actually produces a vapour and glows so makes you feel like you are still getting your "fix". I would recommend the e-liquid though rather than the replacement filters as it is veg oil based rather than goodness knows what and lasts longer.

I only use it at night now after dinner!:happydance:

DH has also stayed off the fags thanks to chewing gum and he has smoked non stop for over 40 years!!!:wacko:


----------



## hoptingfor3

Well I made it for 36 hours so far! I am shocked I didn't even really have an urge! I hope this keeps up!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

I have been smoke free for 15 days now!

And feel great for it.

I still get the urge but when I do I just stick some chewing gum in my mouth and the craving goes!

:flower:


----------



## repogirl813

ok ladies, I smoked my last cig at 920 and am not caving to buy more, even thpugh I just ate a yummy bagel and am dying for one now!


----------



## Tantan

Well I'm on day 4 of my patches and I have had a couple of slip ups but I'm very happy with that as I was on 20 per day. This morning had to be the worse. I was so panicked trying to get ready for work/ kids for school and my sister rings me and asks me for some game. So I told her I hadn't got time now, she said something back to me and I exploded. I told her to F off and hung up, then I cried for a half hour:cry:. I swear between the hormones and cravings I'm like a mad woman:dohh:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Tan, I was like that. Don't worry it will pass!

Try chewing on gum when you get the craving. That's what I do at the minute and I am on day 16 without a cigerette!

:flower:


----------



## bellaxgee

hi ladies, can i join you?

i got my bfp yesterday and had my last ciggy at 7:30 this morning and i realllyyy want one right now! i dont have any around, but im sure if i did i would totally crave for a drag. i know i can do this. what makes me so mad is that i took a vacation with my mom exactly a month ago and i didnt smoke for a full week and i was fine...i should have never started again when i came back.

i'm glad this is a judgement free forum where women can be honest


----------



## katrina1987

OK, I will be smoke free 2weeks 2mos. I feel absoultely great and soooo chuffed with myself, but I have been eating so much and craving more food then normal lol


----------



## Sofiekirsten

katrina1987 said:


> OK, I will be smoke free 2weeks 2mos. I feel absoultely great and soooo chuffed with myself, but I have been eating so much and craving more food then normal lol

hehe since I quit which was 17 days ago my bump now has stretch marks and I eat wayyyyy more than I used too!

:flower:


----------



## whit.

Keep on truckin' ladies! :happydance:


----------



## bellaxgee

48 hours clean =) i just miss the habit the most - my hubby and i live in an apt and would smoke out our bathroom window...now i just open the window and breathe in the fresh air!


----------



## bellaxgee

not sure if anyone has posted this before as i am new to the group:

In 20 minutes your blood pressure will drop back down to normal. 
In 8 hours the carbon monoxide (a toxic gas) levels in your blood stream will drop by half, and oxygen levels will return to normal. 
In 48 hours your chance of having a heart attack will have decreased. All nicotine will have left your body. Your sense of taste and smell will return to a normal level. 
In 72 hours your bronchial tubes will relax, and your energy levels will increase. 
In 2 weeks your circulation will increase, and it will continue to improve for the next 10 weeks. 
In 3 to 9 months coughing, wheezing, and breathing problems will dissipate as your lung capacity improves by 10%. 
In 1 year your risk of having a heart attack will have dropped by half. 
In 5 years your risk of having a stroke returns to that of a non-smoker. 
In 10 years your risk of lung cancer will have returned to that of a non-smoker. 
In 15 years your risk of heart attack will have returned to that of a non-smoker.


----------



## ArcaneSpark

Had my last one yesterday, gonna be a tough day as am home alone. Was doing less than 5 a day but really need to cut it right out!

Does any one know of any good motivational apps?

x


----------



## mothercabbage

i still have to kick the habbit too, tried to cold turkey it earlier...FAIL :dohh:
so now i have my head round cutting down.....its crawled back up to 20 a day...i _so_ am ready not to smell like a fag end and get some energy back!!!!:thumbup:
any tips for quitting? i read a bit of chewing gum when the cravings start...anyone trying nicotine replacement?? i have the nicorette inhaler but have since been told not to use if preg??:shrug: surely its better than an actual cigarette? anyway....hope all quitters are well, and well done for stubbing out those last fags!!! your bumps/babys will deffo appriciate it!!! GO GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## ArcaneSpark

I dont have any tips at the moment except take each one at a time and think of the good your doing to your baby, as each cigarette would be pumping your baby full of carbon monoxide and cutting off its oxygen supply.

I'm going to try fruit and mints every-time I have a craving, as well as thinking of the damage I'm not doing to my baby!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

mothercabbage said:


> i still have to kick the habbit too, tried to cold turkey it earlier...FAIL :dohh:
> so now i have my head round cutting down.....its crawled back up to 20 a day...i _so_ am ready not to smell like a fag end and get some energy back!!!!:thumbup:
> any tips for quitting? i read a bit of chewing gum when the cravings start...anyone trying nicotine replacement?? i have the nicorette inhaler but have since been told not to use if preg??:shrug: surely its better than an actual cigarette? anyway....hope all quitters are well, and well done for stubbing out those last fags!!! your bumps/babys will deffo appriciate it!!! GO GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee:

Hi Hun,

Who ever told you not to use the nicotine replacement is an idiot lol :haha:

You can use all the different types of nicotine replacement therapy besides the champix tablets. My midwife and doctor told me it is better for you than a cigerette because there is only nicotine in the NRT and in a cigerette there is around 4,200 chemicals.

I did a week on the patches and decided I didn't even need them and I have now been smoke free for 3 weeks & 1 day and I feel great!

Food tastes alot better than it did. I can actually breathe properly and I don't get out of breathe walking upstairs anymore!

You can do it ladies!!

:flower:


----------



## mothercabbage

ive done 1 hour.:thumbup:..usually have 2 in that space of time lately, think its nerves and knowing i had/have to quit...i hope i can do this!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Mothercabbage: i know is hard quitting but surely the biggest incentive is healthy baby surely thats enough,if not get some proffesional NRT x


----------



## bellaxgee

1 week cold turkey today. dont really miss the nicotine as much as the habit.


----------



## mothercabbage

had a couple of slip ups but no where near my usual intake...ill keep at it until i can be smoke free!:yipee:


----------



## katrina1987

Ladies I went cold turkey 3 weeks and 1day and haven't touched a fag since. I am very proud of myself because i didnt manage to quit with DS but have this time and will be sticking at it, for any of you that are finding it difficult you can do it, I was a smoker for 8years and managed it. I filled my time with housework, taking my son to more groups, and eating. Good Luck all


----------



## flippityflop

I am on day 21 of not smoking. I found out I was pregnant 21 days ago. I had given up smoking many times in the past - always used patches. I haven't used anything this time as I when i had my BFP I had some patches in the house and read I shouldn't use them.

I can't believe I have managed it to be honest. I haven't really craved them, something clicked in my head - it must be the baby! My OH still smokes but does so outside and is very discreet about it. 

My next hurdle is telling myself not to have a cigarette after I've had the LO! 

They say 3 days, 3 weeks and 3 months are the biggest hurdles...

Good Luck everyone. x


----------



## TiredNurse27

I think I started wearing the patches on Tuesday, it's now Sunday so so far so good. 

I found using surgical tape to strap the patches firmly onto my arm to be very helpful. It's also important to remove them a while before bed cos they make your heart race and it's difficult to sleep (says the woman whose on the laptop at 1.30am lol)


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Wow I have been smoke free for 1 month today!

:happydance:


----------



## Tantan

Well I'm trying again today. I'm using the patches and I'm on my second patch already as they keep falling off. Having a bit of a bad day as my hormones seem to be all over the place, (just want to cry and for no reason at all - the joys of pregnancy :haha:)

Hopefully I manage to stick with it


----------



## TiredNurse27

Tantan said:


> Well I'm trying again today. I'm using the patches and I'm on my second patch already as they keep falling off. Having a bit of a bad day as my hormones seem to be all over the place, (just want to cry and for no reason at all - the joys of pregnancy :haha:)
> 
> Hopefully I manage to stick with it

you need to hold your hand on it for at least 1 minute so your warmth activates the sticky stuff. Then as I said, buying surgical tape from the chemist doesn't hurt either.


----------



## babyhopes2010

8 months today i had my last cigerette :)


----------



## PinkP

Just popping back to say well done Girls!!!

I found myself some days were quite hard,but you get through them and as long as one doesnt touch your lips,you're doing great x

Keep up the great work Ladies!!!!!!!
You should be very proud because in a few months time you'll look back and say it was the best thing you could do for yourself & baba, WELL DONE X X X


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Hiya everyone! 
Ive given up smoking now ( 4 weeks ) but i found it really hard & still am! ... When i found out i was pregnant,I cut down as i was smoking about 20 a day so i cut down to 2-3. Then i had my 12 week scan & after seeing my baby on the screen i felt really guilty :( & had 1 last fag and i havent had one since!
I still get the odd craving now - especially after a meal, if one of my friends are smoking.. & boyfriend is still smoking but doesnt smoke around me! :) 
I hope i can stay smoke free after the baby is born aswel! 

:) 


x


----------

